# Matilda's Guardian Angels



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2008)

In a great act of generosity three big name stars donated their earnings from Heath Ledger's last film, not Batman but the one he was filming when he died, to Ledger's daughter Matilda when they learned that Ledger's will wasn't updated. 
http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/goddess/matilda-ledgers-guardian-angels/85?nc

Kudos to Johnny Depp, Jude Law and Colin Farrel for their generosity.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2008)

I saw this. Nice touch.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 20, 2008)

Indeed, Kudos to them!

I wonder if the benefactors of record will be augmenting that fund with what she should receive as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Indeed, Kudos to them!
> 
> I wonder if the benefactors of record will be augmenting that fund with what she should receive as well.


Do you mean royalties from the film? Possible, it would of course I think be left up to the studio (which would be a good PR move). 
At least on the actors salary per film, the three are among the highest paid in Hollywood (particularly Depp) that the girl will at least have a nice trust fund when she reaches of age.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 20, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Do you mean royalties from the film? Possible, it would of course I think be left up to the studio (which would be a good PR move).
> At least on the actors salary per film, the three are among the highest paid in Hollywood (particularly Depp) that the girl will at least have a nice trust fund when she reaches of age.


I was actually referring to those who are currently named in his will ... but your point is valid - that money alone should serve her well.


----------

